# Filter for planted 20g



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm gonna be making my 20g tank a planted tank pretty soon here, and I am wanting a different filter than the HOB Whisper 10-30i I have now. 

Specifically, I want one that will be as invisible as possible. The fish to be in the tank is either some Bolivian Rams or a couple schools of something, if this helps any. 

Also, as of right now, I am using the HOB as an aerator, so either the new filter I get will have to oxygenate the tank, or I will have to get an aerstone. 

What filter would you recommend, under these circumstances? 

Dragonbeards


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The eheims have a good rep for planted tanks, the input tube is green and the canister hides under the stand. The are about the priciest, though.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, can't do to pricey. Out of curiosity though, around how much are they?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3607 about#80 and up. 
Aquaclears have light colored inputs, too. I would think hiding a filter in a planted tank would be easier. Just get some tall java ferns and make a fence.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

That's a little over my price range... What about this Perfect-A-Flow Undergravel Filter? The testimonials seem good, and it can be easily hidden... Plus, it "Includes fish protector on the flow spouts and a raised tube connector to keep gravel from falling beneath the plate. [And] comes with airstones and air tubes."


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you ever want to remove the plants or the filter? Plant roots grow into the holes in the filter plate. There is some evidence that plants do well in this kind of set up (lots of nutrients under the plate), but if you are the type to move plants around, you will have to cut the roots. I usually recommend sponge filters instead of UG filters, but you can't call them invisible.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't plan on moving plants. Once they are there, they are there to stay.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

you can add a UG if you want, but since it is all biological and no mechanical filtration, I would keep your other filter, too.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hrm... It will work for a bit, but it sticks out like a sore thumb. I'll have to do some research on good mechanical filters.


----------



## SouthernBelle23 (Mar 24, 2009)

A HOB doesn't have alot of it in the tank.....so it shouldn't stick out that much. If your filter is black, get a black background to help hide it. 

A canister is a good option....there are cheaper ones....like Rena XP series, but that still might be out of your price range.

I personally wouldn't have an undergravel filter with plants. There will be time that you will want to rescape the tank and move plants around (coming from a plant keeper!) and the roots will be all tangled and it will just be a mess. Also, UGs tend to trap nitrates....and have been known to send nitrates super high. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The thing is high nitrate is great for plants (and unfortunately algae). If you can deal with a solid chunk of plants attached to a plastic plate, it would probably work well. But you have to want the "natural jungle" look rather than the "I put every plant in an visually pleasing place look".


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Defiantly going for the natural jungle look. I like the natural look in tanks. Thanks for all the help guys, it has really helped.


----------

